# Thinking of picking up this Jersey - Opinions Pls!



## woodsie (Apr 6, 2013)

I can't help considering this Jersey heifer that just came up on the local classifieds.

http://bc.kijiji.ca/c-pets-livestock-for-sale-Jersey-Heifer-For-Sale-1000-00-OBO-W0QQAdIdZ471841166

I talked to the guy selling her and he is getting out of his hobby farm animals. She was housed with a Jersey bull since he got her in June of 2012. She was born in Sept 2011. He doesn't appear to know much about much about the heifer. Got her from a local farm, has been feeding her hay and a bit of grain as a treat. No worming, vaccinations, etc....just feeding it. I could pick her up for about $800 which is about half of what most are going for around here. He doesn't know if she is bred but likely she would be if she was in with the bull that long....but will she have trouble birthing so young...or is it not so young? Opinions please!!!

This would be our first attempt at a keeping a cow, so we would have a lot ot learn but I have always dreamed of having buckets of creamy milk and making cheese, butter, yoghurt, ice cream and raw MILK!!!! He says she is halter broke and comes to the fence for treats but has not been on a stand yet. 

She sure is pretty but I don't want to get a cow that I am going to have trouble with (bred to young, not trained, don't know about much about her background). Do you think it would be manageable or am I asking for trouble?

Thanks for the opinions!


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 6, 2013)

If the owner got her from a dairy farm, it's possible/likely that she may be a freemarten, and unable to breed.  Assuming that she may have been bred at 12 months (September 2012), she would be about 7 months pregnant, and should be showing up quite a bit (udder development, swollen abdomen, etc.).  

If she's a freemarten, a vet could quickly determine it, and if she's bred, the vet could also figure that out and give you a fairly accurate date that she would calf.  I'd definitely make sure that she was checked out before spending $800 on a heifer that won't breed.  If you want to send me a plane ticket, I'll be glad to come and check her out for you.  LOL!  Good luck!


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 6, 2013)

Good advice. I would have a vet check her out before spending the money.


----------



## woodsie (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes I asked about vet checking her....the only problem is the closest vet is about 2 hours away and Im not sure if they do house calls. The heifer is about 2.5 hours away from me and I would make the trip to see her but I am not sure the vet will...the plane ticket might be cheaper than having the vet come out jhm47! lol!

He said she seems to be filling out but he's no expert, he also didn't seem to know anything about the signs of cycling and wasn't watching. He assumed she was as the bull was not showing any particular interest...he didn't see her getting bred.

She from a local farm, but not a dairy (sorry for not being clear) and since he got her when she was 9 or 10 months old, I would think that would be too early for someone to cull because she's not getting pregnant? 

Maybe I'll get him to take pics of her udder and see how it looks, any swelling. Also it looks like she has horns...is this a real problem? I was disbudding my goats because they were at eye level with the kids but horns on a docile cow don't seem to be a problem or am I asking for problems?

Thanks, I am so new to this, I really appreciate the help!


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 6, 2013)

If she was 9 - 10 months old when he got her, she definitely should be bred after being with a bull for this long.  If not---either she or the bull is infertile.  How old is the bull?  

As to horns---Get rid of them.  The most docile cow is 5X more dangerous with horns.  Cattle have enormous strength, and she could injure you or someone else seriously just by accident.  I have witnessed several "accidental" injuries from horns.  Even with my many years of experience with cattle, I will never allow horns on any of my animals.  I liken horns to not wearing a seatbelt, or possibly playing with dynamite.


----------

